# I'm helping run a new Distribution Platform - SpareMusic.com - AMA and free release promotion inside



## Norbz

Hi guys,

TLDR: Joined a new distribution company as COO, can offer great deals, platform has amazing features, is cheap, and current promo is '1st release free up to 10 songs - you keep all royalties' ::

Visit the site >> http://www.SpareMusic.com
- - -





I've had quite the run with music production software, switched a lot of it to Kontakt plug in dev, and finally had to take a break (8yrs hardcore, rewarding but golden cage).. anyway, I've recently been scouted to become the C.O.O. of an amazing new Canadian startup that is helping artists with distribution and licensing (getting on Spotify, iTunes, all majors and 200+ others, and shazam delivery, vevo channels/uploads, content claims, all that).

We just overhauled the brand and the user experience front to back (still finishing up the back) and are ready to go for mass user acquisition. First promo being you keep 100% of your first release (up to 10 tracks) free.

I urge all you guys to please check this out - and if you have questions, or need help with big catalogs etc please don't be shy. I'm in a position to help you save (usually half) on your outreach budgets, and if you're a major artist I can help you maximize your releases as well.

Here's a quick video going over some of our platform/features:



Thank you - and if you guys need anything or have any distribution questions in general please don't be shy.

Check us out >> http://www.SpareMusic.com
Norbz


----------



## Jaap

Sounds really good and interesting!

To quote a part from the website: "and our licensing library will put you in front of tv, film, games, ads, and more revenue opportunities"

I could not find more info, can you elobate a bit on this?

Update: still curious about that info, but otherwise it looked really good and signed up and uploaded my first ambient album there. Smooth process and good online help I must say. Got a question and it was answered straight away.


----------



## Norbz

Heya,

Awesome I'm happy you signed up and are participating. Licensing out to content creators/third parties is part of a big system that is being built and expected to beta early next year. For now we manually put out opportunities in our fb groups - found at:

Opportunities:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1805276416254139/

Main group:
https://www.facebook.com/SpareMusicLtd/

Thank you kindly for the feedback and comments as well, the team is working hard to hear comments like this .
Cheers!


----------



## Jaap

Norbz said:


> Heya,
> 
> Awesome I'm happy you signed up and are participating. Licensing out to content creators/third parties is part of a big system that is being built and expected to beta early next year. For now we manually put out opportunities in our fb groups - found at:
> 
> Opportunities:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1805276416254139/
> 
> Main group:
> https://www.facebook.com/SpareMusicLtd/
> 
> Thank you kindly for the feedback and comments as well, the team is working hard to hear comments like this .
> Cheers!



Yes saw those groups already and joined. Nice!

And my first album is already up. Very nice and smooth process and good and clear help. So far very highly recommended to be honest!


----------

